# Winner's Choice or America's Best?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i know WC are pretty expensive per set, what are pices of AB string sets???? 

dont forget some builders on here that build 100s and some over 500 sets a month here that are as good and better than some of the top "name brands" like WC. I dont know about AB strings but i would put WC definitely out of my top 10 just for the price they are.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

AB strings are about $120 just a little less than WC.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm happy with my winners choice. I get 452x for the cables and 8125 for the strings.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Bradkl said:


> AB strings are about $120 just a little less than WC.


Really!!!! Holy cow man, look around this forum for string builders and you could save $60 and get a better string. 


Andy


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Andy. said:


> Really!!!! Holy cow man, look around this forum for string builders and you could save $60 and get a better string.
> 
> 
> Andy


Very true. But it sounds like he may have to take it to the shop to get it put on also. Which is probably going to end up costing him the same price in the long run to get it setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

What makes a good string? That's the question. Supposedly the factory string is junk from what I read on various posts. I just don't know how to tell the difference between a good string and a bad string. There has to be more to it than just choosing colors. And yes I would have to have the pro shop install as I am not knowledgeable enough to do that myself nor do I have a bow press.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Americas Best!


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

You have Tom Parkinson (Ex-wolverine) in your back yard, give him a PM


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

pretty tuff choice? winners coice is a great string to have that would be my first pick, my second pick would be a set made by BREATHN here on archery talk


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bcarchery said:


> You have Tom Parkinson (Ex-wolverine) in your back yard, give him a PM


I second that with someone that good in your back yard pm him and see what good strings are.


Hutch


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Im down the road from you guarentee it wont be 150.00 even if you sent it to me...Im in Mountain Home



Bradkl said:


> I need to replace my strings on my PSE Vendetta XS. My pro shop offers America's Best and Winner's Choice and they seem to prefer America's Best. My son is not impressed with his Winner's Choice string he recently had put on his bowtec. The string is only a few weeks old and already looks worn even with regular treatment.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these two string companies?


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

yep, shop around,, ex-wolverine sure knows his stuff too.


----------

